# Put him there to dry



## Ping898 (Dec 18, 2006)

Just because someone doesn't love you the way you want  them to, doesn't mean they don't love you with all they have.  

Jim and  Edna were both patients in a mental hospital. One day while they were  walking past the hospital swimming pool, Jim suddenly jumped into the deep  end.  He sank to the bottom of the pool and stayed there. Edna promptly  jumped in to save him. She swam to the bottom and pulled Jim  out. 

When the Head Nurse Director became aware of Edna's heroic act she  immediately ordered her to be discharged from the hospital, as she now  considered her to be mentally stable.  When she went to tell Edna the  news she said, "Edna, I have good news and bad news. The good news is you're  being discharged to go home; since you were able to rationally respond to a crisis by  jumping in and saving the life of another patient, I have concluded that  your act displays sound mindedness.  The bad news is, Jim, the patient  you saved, hung himself in the bathroom with his bathrobe belt right after  you saved him. I am so sorry, but he's dead." 

Edna replied, "He didn't  hang himself, I put him there to dry." "How soon can I go home?"


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 18, 2006)

:lfao: That's mentally stable alright! Makes sense ... sure... got all wet... needs to dry out.


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 18, 2006)

:uhohh::lol:


----------



## stone_dragone (Dec 22, 2006)

Awesome!


----------



## morph4me (Dec 22, 2006)

I've heard faultier logic from supposedly sane, intelligent people.

 :boing2: :boing2:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 22, 2006)

Ping898 said:


> Edna replied, "He didn't  hang himself, I put him there to dry." "How soon can I go home?"




:roflol: :lol: :rofl: 

This is great I really liked it. Poor Jim Though. *sniff*


----------



## SHINOBI SHUGENDO (Dec 22, 2006)

_That is a great story.  Our sanity is all dependant upon the society we are associated with.  Sanity and reality do vary from person to person.  May people think I am also insane.  But I know exactly what I am doing._


----------

